
Dimdim Exits Beta With New SynchroLive Platform, Releases Source Code  - prakash
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/03/dimdim-exits-beta-with-new-synchrolive-platform-releases-source-code-get-your-free-pro-accounts-here/
======
dawie
Common guys sign up! "If 2500+ registrations, we'll upgrade 40% or 1000+
users."

